# Lyft new rules



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Lyft is starting drug testing, hard background check for all of your adult life, and will be withholding child support payments next week.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

It's a sad day when drug using deadbeat criminals can't get a job anymore.


----------



## NISSA4152 (Apr 23, 2019)

AB5 said:


> Lyft is starting drug testing, hard background check for all of your adult life, and will be withholding child support payments next week.


So I thought that only employees get drug tested? I mean not that I care but they're going to have to pay for it LOL


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

AB5 said:


> Lyft &#8230;..


Will you be wandering down the page to post this in the LYFT FORUM?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Pretty much calling BS on this one, but in the event it would actually happen, I think it's freaking awesome! Less ants on the road when things get going again. :whistling: The ones left over will have to grind hard on the minimum fares, so they can pay their child support, though. :roflmao:


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> It's a sad day when drug using deadbeat criminals can't get a job anymore.


As long as they served their time and test clean I see no problem with it. You can't waive the 'law and order' flag only when its convenient.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

AB5 said:


> Lyft is starting drug testing, hard background check for all of your adult life, and will be withholding child support payments next week.


They'll lose a significant number of their drivers, which will negatively impact their reliability. Uber will probably not follow suit unless ordered to do so by the state, and then only after a protracted legal battle, ultimately giving the crippling advantage to Uber.

Apparently Lyft's new motto is "There are levels of survival we are prepared to accept."


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Can they really do that? After all we are not employees.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

In California we are employees. At least by law.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> As long as they served their time and test clean I see no problem with it. You can't waive the 'law and order' flag only when its convenient.


I agree. But what about the drug using deadbeat criminal who is deactivated from Lyft for failing a drug test, failing a background check and not paying his baby-mama? How come nobody cares about them?



SpinalCabbage said:


> They'll lose a significant number of their drivers, which will negatively impact their reliability. Uber will probably not follow suit unless ordered to do so by the state, and then only after a protracted legal battle, ultimately giving the crippling advantage to Uber.


Lyft will lose a significant number of their drivers??? Just how many drug using criminal deadbeats does Lyft have driving for them????

Scary!


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear will not bleed for any human. Bear makes humans bleed for bear!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear will not bleed for any human. Bear makes humans bleed for bear!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

AB5 said:


> Lyft is starting drug testing, hard background check for all of your adult life, and will be withholding child support payments next week.


Does that mean that they would no longer consider driving under influence claim? 
What the hell are they doing?


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

AB5 said:


> Lyft is starting drug testing, hard background check for all of your adult life, and will be withholding child support payments next week.


I got a rule for lyft , **** lyft! Deleted that app in aug 2019



Fusion_LUser said:


> It's a sad day when drug using deadbeat criminals can't get a job anymore.


They can , it's called upper management at lyft

RESOLVED


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

AB5 said:


> Lyft is starting drug testing, hard background check for all of your adult life, and will be withholding child support payments next week.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Is there a way to put threads on ignore that are started by members you ignore?
Just asking for a friend.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Idc they drug test me anytime... if they wanna separate from uber shadow that would be one way... but hey I doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

AB5 said:


> Lyft is starting drug testing, hard background check for all of your adult life, and will be withholding child support payments next week.


Lol Lyft already denied me 3 yrs ago for a 20 y.o. conviction. Uber, however, did not. Go figure. Good thing I have a twin brother lol


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> You can't waive the 'law and order' flag only when its convenient.


Gr*yft* thinks that it can.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Can they really do that?


Gr*yft* and F*ub*a*r* do whatever they want. Laws, rules, regulations do not apply to them. F*ub*a*r* has paid good money to see to that. Gr*yft* just rides F*ub*a*r*'s coat tails.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

**** lyft!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Can they really do that? After all we are not employees.


My 1099-R said that I paid Lyft a fee in 2019 for sending me passengers and providing miscellaneous support. I contracted with them to do that. But it's within their right to not work for me, if I'm not the kind Contractor they want to work for.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

1099 workers can be drug tested.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> It's a sad day when drug using deadbeat criminals can't get a job anymore.


As a driver lol.

Fake news! But some will believe. So the plot worked. Baa *****es baa


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

Do we get paid for our time to go to the drug testing facility? In past jobs that I have had, drug testing was done on company time, not my PERSONAL time.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Jst1dreamr said:


> In California we are employees. At least by law.


Filled out a W-2 yet? Taxes, SSN, etc being withheld from your weekly check?



tmofog said:


> Do we get paid for our time to go to the drug testing facility? In past jobs that I have had, drug testing was done on company time, nit my PERSONAL time.


Probably. Much like they paid for whatever that stupid course they made everyone take.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

There goes 90% of Miami drivers. On the flip side, it might lead to the return of surge pricing


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

They are both Communist Dictatorships. Clearly they don't give a dam. 

Then what about the Legal States MJ laws. See above ^.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Filled out a W-2 yet? Taxes, SSN, etc being withheld from your weekly check?


Do you care? It will be a long time before Florida catches up once we do any way.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

April 24, 2020

Lyft says we get 1 Reward point per dollar earned, starting on May 1st. What is it now?


----------

